# R35 1/4 mile drag times



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Hi guys. Just wondering what others are seeing at the drag strip at different power levels. Post up your figures so we can compare, contrast and use for future reference. I'll go first:

Location: York Raceway
Date: 6th May 2013
60ft: 1.76
ET: 10.61
Terminal speed: 131.5
LC: 3,900 RPM
Boost: 1.95 bar

Car specification:
Built engine
Syvecs ECU
SVM GT900 turbos
Jun 264 cams
854 hub HP


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Out of interest what clutch have you got George?

I did a [email protected] on the Vbox on my private drag strip, will try it on track soon. Edit, I think I had the 1 foot roll out on that run though.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

JamieP said:


> Out of interest what clutch have you got George?
> 
> I did a [email protected] on the Vbox on my private drag strip, will try it on track soon. Edit, I think I had the 1 foot roll out on that run though.


14 plate upgraded clutch Jamie. I'm pretty impressed with the Syvecs LC system :thumbsup:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Same clutch as me, I was worried about it not holding at the drag strip, might give it a go now you have.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Lichfields stage 4 with down pipes MY09 

Ran 11.03 at 128.84mph

Standard tyres Bridgestone pottenzas without launch in manual mode


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

11.03 without a launch 128.84mph in TK650. It was my first time on the drag strip and I'm 22 years old. Spec was stage 4 + down pipes, blow off valves, 1.38 bar boost!!! And a crazy map by Iain this was at the pod aswell. Me and my dad both beat a 750 aswell without a launch too!!!

Farooq


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

11.23 at TOTB on cold Bridgestones and LC made no difference whatsoever oddly enough.

Was at Stage 2 with GTC 90MM and ECUtek at that point with 1/2 tank of fuel on board.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Something wrong with those terminal speeds ?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

ChuckUK said:


> Something wrong with those terminal speeds ?


Which ones?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

128 with 620bhp, 131 with 850 ?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

What tyres is the OP running? Would expect times closer or better than Jamie P with that much power.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> What tyres is the OP running? Would expect times closer or better than Jamie P with that much power.


Mine was not at a drag stip though, no offence to anyone that likes hub dyno's but Ive never trusted there results, just ask Ryan 

I've seen it many times, my own supra on low boost made 915bhp flywheel at SRR and the next day did 985bhp at the hubs on a Dynapack at the same boost, seen the same on many other cars.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> What tyres is the OP running? Would expect times closer or better than Jamie P with that much power.


R888 set at 24psi front and 22psi rear. Hooked up okay as the 60ft shows Anders. I expected something close to Jamie's time as well.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

JamieP said:


> Mine was not at a drag stip though, no offence to anyone that likes hub dyno's but Ive never trusted there results, just ask Ryan
> 
> I've seen it many times, my own supra on low boost made 915bhp flywheel at SRR and the next day did 985bhp at the hubs on a Dynapack at the same boost, seen the same on many other cars.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...................


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> 11.03 without a launch 128.84mph in TK650. It was my first time on the drag strip and I'm 22 years old. Spec was stage 4 + down pipes, blow off valves, 1.38 bar boost!!! And a crazy map by Iain this was at the pod aswell. Me and my dad both beat a 750 aswell without a launch too!!!
> 
> Farooq


Must have had something wrong with it, when I had 750 I never ran slower than 10.6.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I would expect atleast 10.8 from a stage 5 car


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Mine was not at a drag stip though, no offence to anyone that likes hub dyno's but Ive never trusted there results, just ask Ryan
> 
> I've seen it many times, my own supra on low boost made 915bhp flywheel at SRR and the next day did 985bhp at the hubs on a Dynapack at the same boost, seen the same on many other cars.


Even if the power was out 100bhp the time should be better?

George, was the TC kicking in a lot down the strip? Wondering if it was loosing traction too much and TC was killing power too much?

Anders


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

[email protected] 60ft 1.8secs=needs work. I have more data on the time slip which I'll add later.

I have done a [email protected] according to VBox, but I guess this should be dragstrip only times.

Litchfield stage 5 plus forged rods and uprated clutch. 800bhp+ @1.8Bar


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jamie I forgot to say, if you set that time on non prepped surface that shows something not quite right with George's set up.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

To many variables to compare mine IMHO, for a start mine was on Vbox.

Huge differences in setups, I rev mine to 8300rpm for a start and george 7000rpm.

I also know what power george made on a dyno dynamics


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Ignore the times, looks at the traps, it's always the best indicator of a cars power.

Most cars on Dragtimes are doing 141+ with 800 or more power.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

ChuckUK said:


> Ignore the times, looks at the traps, it's always the best indicator of a cars power.
> 
> Most cars on Dragtimes are doing 141+ with 800 or more power.


That's more like the terminal I was expecting with these turbos mate.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JamieP said:


> I also know what power george made on a dyno dynamics



what was the difference ?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

ChuckUK said:


> Ignore the times, looks at the traps, it's always the best indicator of a cars power.
> 
> Most cars on Dragtimes are doing 141+ with 800 or more power.


Remember our friends across the pond quote ATW power.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

willgts said:


> Remember our friends across the pond quote ATW power.


Thought the OP posted 845 at the wheels ?

If cars over here are getting 128 with a stage 4, I'd hope for more than 3mph extra.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> Thought the OP posted 845 at the wheels ?
> 
> If cars over here are getting 128 with a stage 4, I'd hope for more than 3mph extra.


Just to clear things up

It only had 700 odd when George hit the strip at the weekend hence the 131mph.

A week ago the wastegate pipe blew off the turbos and had boost jump up way above target which the Syvecs goes nuts over and the knock control pulls ignition timing constantly until the reset maps have been reset after the problem is fixed. Same as you do when clearing codes on stock ecu.

This wasnt done and after George took it today to a dyno down the road and uploaded a new map which clears learn trims it jumped up over a 100hp to 868hp on dyno dynamics. 

Which on the R888 will be spinning so unfair to compare against any hub dyno.

But for over 700hp I need to use a dyno which is repeatable, has no tyre slip and does not bring lights on all over dash..so I use a hub dyno. Figures wise i don't really care about. Just use the tool (Dyno) to ensure I am finding the best torque for the given fuel and spec.

Ryan


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone with stage4/650r run 10.9 or less? With down pipes.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Has anyone with stage4/650r run 10.9 or less? With down pipes.


i ran 10.89 with just ypipe and exhaust in 2010 :smokin:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Jm-Imports said:


> i ran 10.89 with just ypipe and exhaust in 2010 :smokin:


How did you do that? People struggle to get that at stage 4 from what I've read. Very impressive For the mods mate:thumbsup:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

10.87 @ 134 650R with downpipes and stripped interior!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> 10.87 @ 134 650R with downpipes and stripped interior!


Hi what tyres where you using,what LC?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

MattGTR750 said:


> 10.87 @ 134 650R with downpipes and stripped interior!


Great result there mate. What was your 60ft and how much of the interior did you take out?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tyres - brand new MPSS
Nis6 lc5
Passenger seat, rear seats (weigh nothing lol) speakers, floor mats, boot carpet, removed rear wing.
0-60 feet, im not sure of top of my head pretty sure its 1.38 

Will post time slip ASAP !


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MattGTR750 said:


> Tyres - brand new MPSS
> Nis6 lc5
> Passenger seat, rear seats (weigh nothing lol) speakers, floor mats, boot carpet, removed rear wing.
> 0-60 feet, im not sure of top of my head pretty sure its 1.38
> ...


1.38, that's seriously impressive if that's correct mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

alloy said:


> 1.38, that's seriously impressive if that's correct mate! :thumbsup:


1.38 is a stunning 60ft time indeed :bowdown1:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

A lot of it is to do with driver capabilities not to forget, i've had several older Gtrs. Over the the years and had plenty of times where I have ran other guys cars and got a better time in their cars then they have done them selves so I believe technique plays a big part not just bhp... It's about getting the power down


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Takamo said:


> A lot of it is to do with driver capabilities not to forget, i've had several older Gtrs. Over the the years and had plenty of times where I have ran other guys cars and got a better time in their cars then they have done them selves so I believe technique plays a big part not just bhp... It's about getting the power down


Good point for the R32/33/34 models, but less of an issue with the R35.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Good point for the R32/33/34 models, but less of an issue with the R35.


It's the launch bit that I'm taking about so many Gtr drivers seem to get it wrong :nervous::bawling::bawling:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

fergyboy9 said:


> Bike speed


You've been busy tonight posting lots of 2-3 word posts, time for mods to delete your account me thinks.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> You've been busy tonight posting lots of 2-3 word posts, time for mods to delete your account me thinks.


Aw, come on Anders. To be fair he only used one word in most of his posts


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

so many variables in drag racing a 35

most over look the basics and try to compensate with more hp

our 650R conversions run faster or same times as stage 5/6 750-800hp cars

defo food for thought :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

10.98, 127MPH 1.87 *64 Ft* On the unprepared road surface at the Brighton Speed Trials 2011.

That was with just a Cobb Tune & a special LC2. Hoping I can better it now that I have a Y Pipe & exhaust but am far from certain that they are adding much?

My big hope is the EcuTek LC6 with variable launch revs, that give more scope for matching the launch to the surface & conditions.


Rich


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Going to have another crack at this over the weekend. Same tyres, pressures etc and hopefully decent track conditions.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Going to have another crack at this over the weekend. Same tyres, pressures etc and hopefully decent track conditions.


Which runway are you going to?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Which runway are you going to?


York Raceway on Monday hopefully mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> York Raceway on Monday hopefully mate :thumbsup:


Yorks not that far from me, if it was on a Sunday I would of defo gone and had a few try's my self.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats G


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ryan.g said:


> Congrats G


Thanks Ryan :smokin: Much better day all round today at York. Began with a time of 10.69 at 132 which was pretty much where I ended up last time. Sent Ryan a log and got an updated map and hey presto, 10.14 @ 137 with a 1.66 60ft. I backed this up with a 10.19 and 10.21 IIRC. All other conditions were pretty much the same as last time at York such as tyres etc.

I don't know what Ryan did but it certainly worked :bowdown1:

4 bar map sensor and a 2 bar map to come next :chuckle:

Excellent support and service from Ryan on a BH Monday


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Great result mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice one, that's more like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Half a second gain is some map tweek ! I plan on getting my generic map tweek by Ryan when I get back home. Did you just send him a log of your first 1/4mile run to alter ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Mrw said:


> Half a second gain is some map tweek ! I plan on getting my generic map tweek by Ryan when I get back home. Did you just send him a log of your first 1/4mile run to alter ?


what ecu are you running ?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Nice one, that's more like it :thumbsup:


Cheers Anders


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Mrw said:


> Half a second gain is some map tweek ! I plan on getting my generic map tweek by Ryan when I get back home. Did you just send him a log of your first 1/4mile run to alter ?


It made a big difference mate but it was a combination of extra boost, more aggressive launch and extra RPM on the shift points. I'll let Ryan correct me/elaborate :chuckle:

I did send him a log and he emailed me back the tweaked map.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm heading to Santa Pod on Saturday be interesting to see what I can get.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

EAndy said:


> I'm heading to Santa Pod on Saturday be interesting to see what I can get.


Definitely post up the results mate. What's your spec?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Stage 4 Litchfield. Will be running without a launch and on MPSS tyres. Just going to see what I can get out of interest rather than push it to hard at present. 

I've 3000 miles across Europe in few weeks don't want to break anything and I'm off to Litchfields in 2 weeks time for remap tweak. After that and Europe I'll run it properly but will least have a bit of a target marker. Lots of friends are heading there hence I'm going. 

Anyone got ideas on a Stage 4 without launch times and terminals?


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Jm-Imports said:


> what ecu are you running ?


Standard with a generic stage 2 map from a Cobb


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

EAndy said:


> Stage 4 Litchfield. Will be running without a launch and on MPSS tyres. Just going to see what I can get out of interest rather than push it to hard at present.
> 
> I've 3000 miles across Europe in few weeks don't want to break anything and I'm off to Litchfields in 2 weeks time for remap tweak. After that and Europe I'll run it properly but will least have a bit of a target marker. Lots of friends are heading there hence I'm going.
> 
> Anyone got ideas on a Stage 4 without launch times and terminals?


Without a launch on MPSS I would guess 11.3-11.5 at 125-126 terminal.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been challenged by my friend Marie her car was last dyno'd making over 750bhp.

It's a Mustang GT500 Shelby Super-Snake but it's had tweaks since... be gentle... am I going to be shown up by a girl :bawling: I reckon she's north of 800bhp.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

EAndy said:


> I've been challenged by my friend Marie her car was last dyno'd making over 750bhp.
> 
> It's a Mustang GT500 Shelby Super-Snake but it's had tweaks since... be gentle... am I going to be shown up by a girl :bawling: I reckon she's north of 800bhp.


You gotta man up and use the LC mate


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I do however agree with GTaaaaaarrrrrr!, you should be using the launch. Just remember to turn the VDC off, and practice before the run.

Easy to get it wrong in the heat of the moment, if you have any doubts, then do the first run just mashing the accelerator in Auto.

However unless she really knows what she is doing, there will be a lot of wheelspin and you will be long gone. :chuckle:


Rich


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

EAndy said:


> I've been challenged by my friend Marie her car was last dyno'd making over 750bhp.
> 
> It's a Mustang GT500 Shelby Super-Snake but it's had tweaks since... be gentle... am I going to be shown up by a girl :bawling: I reckon she's north of 800bhp.


Sounds fun ! i would still back you to beat her though :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I might do a few practice launches should I need to pull them out the bag.

I'll have my GoPro camera on the rear window so you'll either see a Mustang trailing behind or just an empty space because it's infront :chuckle:

Should all be good fun, plenty of banter going around. I'd like to hit a high 10 even if 10.999 but probably won't happen unless I have gale force winds behind me but who knows find out in few days. Under 11.5 and i'll be happy, I'm easily pleased :chuckle:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

With no LC 11.2 @ 128mph which happy with as have a very early version of my map as got it when it was first released I think about 2 days after so no major logging. It's going for work on the 17th and revised map. Then I'll return after Euro trip when I'm happy to push harder and launch it. 

My 60ft times were never under 2.4sec hence I'm happy with the times because I know I was literally rolling from the line giving very little strain yet still got really pleasing time for what I was looking for as a benchmark.

With regards to other cars on the day nothing touched the GT-R at all, wasn't the quickest of RWYB days thinking I might of been only car running under 11.8's so again didn't really have anything pushing me to want to go crazy.

Local forum I went along with were having a little shoot-out anyway and I took away a 1/4 mile trophy and fastest terminal so was pleased over all.

Everyone was pushing cars to the line (was a good hour between runs) I was virtually leaving mine running so probably massive amount of heat soak but temps never went more than 92c on coolant and around 85c on transmission or engine temps. 

Anyone like to speculate what I could maybe achieve with a launch and a say 1.8sec 60ft time?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Found a fairly uninteresting video to show my slow starts  chap in the GT-Four is called Alex he runs a 12.9 in this video his misses was recording.

From memory my time on this one was 11.4 GTRVid - YouTube


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

EAndy said:


> With no LC 11.2 @ 128mph which happy with as have a very early version of my map as got it when it was first released I think about 2 days after so no major logging. It's going for work on the 17th and revised map. Then I'll return after Euro trip when I'm happy to push harder and launch it.
> 
> My 60ft times were never under 2.4sec hence I'm happy with the times because I know I was literally rolling from the line giving very little strain yet still got really pleasing time for what I was looking for as a benchmark.
> 
> ...


Good times and terminal mate. With a launch and a decent 60` you should just nudge into the 10s :thumbsup:


----------

